# my 90 day visa on an australian passport



## mandysteve (Sep 16, 2009)

I am on an Australian Passport and entered the UK on June 12 th and was stamped out on June 23rd..I have stamps in and out of Jordon..my last one being my flight out to Greece on July 3rd 2009..since then I have been in Greece and then Italy..around 76 days..but have no stamps in my passport to prove that..what is my position . We are living in Umbria in Panicale,I know that I have to get a visa after 90 days. Does my time start from when I left Jordon. We have e.tickets from Athens to Rome...would appreciate any advice..thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can't get a visa from within Italy. That's your first problem.

You're allowed 90 days in a rolling 180 day period inside the Schegan zone. The zone includes Italy,Greece,France,Germany,Austria and a handful of other countries. Time in all those countries count toward the 90 day total.

Legally you're supposed to register well before your current situation.


----------

